# Ronda Rousey Gets Owned



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

www.rondarousey.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronda_Rousey

www.hollyholm.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holly_Holm

On with the show:






In all due respect Ronda was and still is a world class fighter bar none.


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Look, she will always be known as one of the greatest and she did open the door for women to compete in UFC.
It's a shame she has a Glass Jaw.

She actually got owned twice, I was in attendance for the fight against Holly Holmes, in Melbourne.
I can tell you one thing Fast, when she refused to touch gloves with Holmes you could feel the air change in the arena.

By the way, Welcome back, I have missed you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 22, 2021)

She was being interviewed on a talk show on ESPN one morning and was asked if she could go back in time what would she do different on something. She replied that she could not travel back in time thinking the question was about time travel!


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Bless her.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 8, 2021)

She was defeated in that match due to poor training preparation.  Usually she is opposed by a right hander/footer.  Holm is left footed and Rhonda was clearly unprepared to handle a lefty.  Because of that she got crowned. Had I been her trainer I would have had several lefty sparring partners and she would have been far better prepared.


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> She was defeated in that match due to poor training preparation.  Usually she is opposed by a right hander/footer.  Holm is left footed and Rhonda was clearly unprepared to handle a lefty.  Because of that she got crowned. Had I been her trainer I would have had several lefty sparring partners and she would have been far better prepared.



Absolutely agree with you, she was totally unprepared in both matches.
Unfortunately, she was so used to having easy wins with the Arm-bar that she was way out of her comfort zone.


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

This is the second time she got owned.


----------

